# cpt 50545



## sherryo35 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a question about cpt code 50545. This code states "nephrectomy (includes removal of Gerota's fascia and surrounding fatty tissue, removal of regional lymph nodes and adrenalectomy) If the physician doesn't take the adrenal do you still use this code? Thanks


----------



## mcpalmeter (Dec 20, 2007)

The code can still be used.  This is written this way to let you know you cannot bill the adenalectomy separately.

Regards,
Maryann Palmeter


----------



## tdove (Oct 28, 2014)

*50545 vs 50546*

If a physician goes in and does not take out the adrenal or lymph nodes but the patient has malignant kidney cancer should you code 50545 or 50546.  I have been coding 50546.  Does anyone know if there is any further information on these two codes, because another coder in our office is being told you should always use 50545 if they have a malignancy?  Thanks


----------

